# Mountenbike kauf hilfe



## Metbier (17. April 2016)

Brauch mal die Meinung von jemandem der Ahnung von Mountainbiks hat.
Hab mir da 2 Räder ausgesucht aber kann mich nicht entscheiden. 

Corratec Hardtail MTB, 27,5 Zoll, 24 Gang Shimano Acera Kettenschaltung, »XVERT Halcon 650B«

Kellys Hardtail MTB, 27,5 Zoll, 24 Gang Shimano Kettenschaltung, »Spider 10 Black Toxic«

Danke für eure Meinung!


----------



## Master-Thomas (17. April 2016)

Hallo Metbier, boah ...meinst du nicht, dass du vielleicht besser in einem dementsprechendem Forum fragst. Ich meine das gehört hier nicht hin, sorry ist ein PC Forum. Alles kann man bei Gute Frage dot net fragen. have fun   
by the way Kelly kenn ich nicht, und was der Bauer nicht kennt kauft er nicht mein Tip -ich kanns dann doch nicht lassen DO NOT REPLY- BOC GHOST 29er 1000€
have fun


----------



## Kotor (17. April 2016)

Hi

Empfehlung https://www.canyon.com

Fahre selbst seit einem Jahr ein Canyon - Hardtail - 29" unter 1000€ und bin absolut begeistert. 

grüße
kotor


----------



## Metbier (17. April 2016)

Dankeschön kotor, sind schöne dabei!


----------



## Ryle (17. April 2016)

Von solchen Otto Bikes würde ich Abstand nehmen und die aktuellen Canyon Bikes unter 900€ kannst du auch vergessen, da zahlst du zu viel Namen.
Wenn es ein günstiges Bike online sein soll, dann schau dich bei Radon um. Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Katalog -oder üblichen Markenangeboten sind dort die Rahmen brauchbar und die Teile aufeinander abgestimmt. Die meisten anderen Anbieter verkaufen größtenteils Blender. Da verbaut man dann Deore oder gar XT Umwerfer und der Rest ist völlig unbrauchbar.
Anfangen würde ich aber erst bei dem ZR Team 6.0, wobei auch zwischen dem 5.0 und den Otto Bikes Welten liegen, was die Basis anbelangt.


----------



## Metbier (17. April 2016)

Das sind gute Argumente Ryle, und Die Bikes sehen auch klasse aus. Ja genau Otto, wollte auf Raten zahlen, aber vielleicht sollte ich mir lieber was zusammen sparen!


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2016)

Frage ansonsten mal hier nach: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...t-mountainbike-roadbike-trekking-etc-618.html


----------



## Flipbo219 (17. April 2016)

Ein Bike das ich empfehlen kann - habe ich selber - Centurion Backfire 400 27.5". 
Du solltest beim Kauf darauf achten bei einem kleinem Händler zu kaufen. Die bauen die in der Regel gut zusammen und bieten meist auch eine erste kostenlose Inspektion. Solltest du aus dem Raum Aachen kommen ist der Händler BestBike die beste Wahl. Sehr spezialisiert und professionell.
Vom Kauf im Internet rate ich ab. Du musst noch einiges am Bike zusammenbauen und da braucht man um das VERNÜNFTIG zu machen schon Erfahrung. Hab als Schüler mal bei einem Fahrradladen als Monteur gejobt und weiß deshalb auch wovon ich da rede.
Aber zu den Bikes die du rausgesuchst hast sind 27.5" eine sehr gute Wahl. Die haben eine gute Laufruhe sind aber noch wendig. Alternativ sind die gängigen Größen noch 29" ( extrem gute Laufruhe aber weniger wendig ) und das klassische 26"( sehr Geländegängig).  Du solltest vor allem wenig auf Zusätze achten wir Scheibenbremsen etc. Da sind bei günstigen meist billige und schwere Teile verbaut. Klassische Backenbremsen sind da meist von Vorteil. Es gilt bei LowBudget oft weniger ist mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (17. April 2016)

Danke Keinnick und Flipbo 219 !
Alles manchmal nicht so einfach, aber das sind Super Tips !!!


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

Im Preisbereich knapp über 1000€ gibt es noch das Cube RaceOne. 

Ist natürlich ein recht hoher Anschaffungspreis, aber mein 2015er Modell hat dafür auch Schaltung, Bremse und Narben in Shimano XT Ausführung und eine sehr gute Federgabel.  Damit macht es dann auch richtig Spaß zu fahren, weil einfach alles so läuft wie es soll: Die Bremse packt, die Schaltung ist auf den Punkt (0-40kmh durchbeschleunigen quasi ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung) und das wird vermutlich auch lange Zeit so bleiben.

Gebrauchtkäufe eines höherklassigen Fahrrads sind häufig einem Kauf in der Einsteigerklasse vorzuziehen.


----------



## Metbier (18. April 2016)

1000€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Ich hab jetzt gesehen das ich für um die 600€ schon ein ganz brauchbares Bike bekomme, das reicht mir eigentlich. Das blöde da bei ist das ich das Geld nicht Bar hab, ich müsste sparen, und kann nicht mehr wie 100€ Monatlich weglegen. Das hisse vor Oktober würd ich nicht an ein Fahrrad kommen. Und im Sommer kommen noch die neuen Geforce Karten raus, da wollte ich mir auch eine zulegen. Deshalb wollte ich lieber bei Otto auf Raten zahlen.


----------



## Ryle (19. April 2016)

Dann schau mal bei Bike-Discount, das ist der Radon Vertrieb, die haben zum Großteil auch 0% Finanzierung. Hat auch andere Marken im Angebot. Bei dir wäre da das Cube Attention 27.5 eventuell noch was wenn es mal wieder im Angebot ist. Gibts an und an für um die 650€, aktuell aber leider nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, wäre das Radon ZR Team 6.0 schon ordentlich für den Preis. Für den Deore, SLX Mix zahlst du sonst eher 100-200€ mehr, bei bekannten Marken noch mehr. Die Gabeln kannst du natürlich bei allen Bikes unter 1000€ vergessen. Zum Fahren reichts,  Downhillqualitäten solltest du nicht von ner federgestützten erwarten.

Zu beachten gilt nur, dass du bei Radon Pedale selbst dazu kaufen musst, was auch Sinn macht. Geht dann mit 4€ los für die gängigen Klopper die beinahe jeder in der Preisklasse an die Bikes schraubt. Gute non Clicks wären dann schon bei 40€ für die Shimano Saints. Fürn Anfang, bei engem Budget reichen aber auch die billigen Radon Treter. Beachte auch die Rahmengröße. Wenn du mehr gemütlich fahren willst nimm lieber den größeren Rahmen.

Der Aufbau ist bei den Radon Bikes übrigens einfach. Du kannst dir das für die Endmontage an Shops schicken lassen die mit denen nen Deal haben, order auch selbst machen. Da aber nur Vorderrad, Lenker, Sattel und Pedale montiert werden müssen und der Rest voreingestellt wird, ist das ziemlich einfach. Deshalb auch Radon, die verschicken teilmontiert und stellen Bremsen und Schaltung vorm Versand ein, das machen nicht alle.


----------



## mad-onion (19. April 2016)

Hallo, um mal deine eigentliche Frage zu beantworten:
Von den beiden zur Auswahl gestellten Bikes hat das von Corratec die deutlich bessere Ausstattung, sei es die Schaltung (Shimano Deore), die Bremsen (Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen), der Kurbelsatz (Shimano Deore) oder die Gabel (RST).
Das andere Bike hat fast alles vom Budgethersteller SR Suntour, also Schaltung und Gabel, sowie mechanische Scheibenbremsen, welche allein schon aus technischen Gründen unabhängig vom Hersteller im Nachteil sind.
Natürlich kann man in dem Preissegment nicht erwarten dass alles hochrangige Markenartikel sind, so wird meist an den Felgen und am Rahmen gespart, nur der Rahmen des Kelly macht einen solideren Eindruck, allein schon am Hinterbau, der hinteren Achsaufnahme und der Schweißnähte.  
Fazit, mit dem Corratec bekommst du die eindeutig besseren Komponenten, das Kelly hat den besseren Rahmen, die Komponenten sind brauchbar aber nichts besonderes und die Bremsen sind ein NoGo.
Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind Müll, da ist jede V-Brake besser.
Sprünge solltest du mit keinem der beiden Bikes machen, dafür sind sie nicht ausgelegt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Metbier (20. April 2016)

Ryle schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei Bike-Discount, das ist der Radon Vertrieb, die haben zum Großteil auch 0% Finanzierung. Hat auch andere Marken im Angebot. Bei dir wäre da das Cube Attention 27.5 eventuell noch was wenn es mal wieder im Angebot ist. Gibts an und an für um die 650€, aktuell aber leider nicht.
> Aber wie gesagt, wäre das Radon ZR Team 6.0 schon ordentlich für den Preis. Für den Deore, SLX Mix zahlst du sonst eher 100-200€ mehr, bei bekannten Marken noch mehr. Die Gabeln kannst du natürlich bei allen Bikes unter 1000€ vergessen. Zum Fahren reichts,  Downhillqualitäten solltest du nicht von ner federgestützten erwarten.
> 
> Zu beachten gilt nur, dass du bei Radon Pedale selbst dazu kaufen musst, was auch Sinn macht. Geht dann mit 4€ los für die gängigen Klopper die beinahe jeder in der Preisklasse an die Bikes schraubt. Gute non Clicks wären dann schon bei 40€ für die Shimano Saints. Fürn Anfang, bei engem Budget reichen aber auch die billigen Radon Treter. Beachte auch die Rahmengröße. Wenn du mehr gemütlich fahren willst nimm lieber den größeren Rahmen.
> ...



Danke Ryle! wird da mal durch stöbern!


----------



## Metbier (20. April 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Hallo, um mal deine eigentliche Frage zu beantworten:
> Von den beiden zur Auswahl gestellten Bikes hat das von Corratec die deutlich bessere Ausstattung, sei es die Schaltung (Shimano Deore), die Bremsen (Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen), der Kurbelsatz (Shimano Deore) oder die Gabel (RST).
> Das andere Bike hat fast alles vom Budgethersteller SR Suntour, also Schaltung und Gabel, sowie mechanische Scheibenbremsen, welche allein schon aus technischen Gründen unabhängig vom Hersteller im Nachteil sind.
> Natürlich kann man in dem Preissegment nicht erwarten dass alles hochrangige Markenartikel sind, so wird meist an den Felgen und am Rahmen gespart, nur der Rahmen des Kelly macht einen solideren Eindruck, allein schon am Hinterbau, der hinteren Achsaufnahme und der Schweißnähte.
> ...



Hallo mad-onion, da geb ich dir recht!
Mit dem Mountainbike von Kellys für 555€ hat sich das auch erledigt. Hab da noch was gefunden mit guten Teilen für 649€ aber von der Marke hab ich nichts im Internet gefunden. 
Das..."Arinos Mountainbike, Hardtail, 27,5 Zoll, 30 Gang Deore SLX, hydr. Scheibenbremsen"

Und dann hab ich mir überlegt ob ich nicht lieber zum Crossbike greifen soll, ich fahr ja eh nur Waldwege oder durch die Heide und Straße.
Da hab ich den das in engerer Auswahl: 
Kellys Herren Crossbike, 28 Zoll, 27 Gang Shimano Kettenschaltung, »Phanatic 30« für 777€ 
Lieber hätte ich aber das :Arinos, »Blaze«, 28 Zoll, 27-Gang Shimano XT für nur 569€ bei Otto. nur leider ist die Ramen Größe mit 60cm zu groß für meine 178 cm glaub ich.

Wie Ryle schon sagte wird ich auch mal bei Bike-discount mich umschauen.


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2016)

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich jetzt da für entschieden : Arinos Mountainbike, Hardtail, 27,5 Zoll, 24 Gang Deore XT, hydr. Scheibenbremsen, >>MTX65b<< 

Über Arinos hab ich im Internet nicht wirklich was gefunden, aber die Teile sind für den Preis ganz ok...glaube ich!?


----------



## Flipbo219 (24. April 2016)

Über Arinos finde ich das hier :
Heute ist die Derby Cycle Werke GmbH der größte deutsche Fahrradhersteller mit einer 98-prozentigen Vormontage im Inland. Die Komponenten bezieht Derby Cycle von namhaften Produzenten im In- und Ausland. Unter den europäischen Fahrradproduzenten ist sie eines der drei größten Unternehmen. Neben der Marke Arinos werden unter dem Dach der Derby Cycle Werke die Marken Kalkhoff, Focus, Rixe, Raleigh, Univega, Diamondback, Technium und Serious, sowie auch "private Labels" wie Galvaro produziert.*
Die Derby Cycle Werke GmbH ging aus der von Heinrich Kalkhoff im Jahre 1919 gegründeten Firma Kalkhoff in Oldenburg hervor. Nachdem das Unternehmen 1986 Konkurs anmelden musste, übernahm im Jahre 1989 die Derby Cycle Beteiligungs GmbH das Werk und führte es unter dem Namen Derby Cycle Werke GmbH zum Erfolg. Im November 2007 kaufte die Derby Cycle Werke GmbH die insolventen *Kynast-Werke in Quakenbrück und erweiterte so ihre Produktionskapazitäten.
Arinos ist eine Marke des bekannten deutschen Fahrradproduzenten Derby Cycle Werke GmbH. Der Unternehmenssitz des Herstellers von Arinos ist Cloppenburg, die Produktion findet in Cloppenburg und Quakenbrück statt. Die Derby Cycle Werke GmbH ist ein Tochterunternehmen der Derby Cycle Beteiligungs GmbH, welche zu 69,7 % der Finatem II GmbH & Co. KG gehört, einem Tochterunternehmen der Finatem Fonds II Management *Verwaltungs GmbH, Frankfurt a.M.. Die Produktlinie Arinos umfasst Mountainbikes für den Freizeit- wie auch Profisport, Trekking- und Citybikes, Elektrofahrräder, Kinderräder sowie Sportbekleidung für Fahrradfahrer. Die Frima Arinos möchte sich als Marke für Produkte auf technisch und medizinisch neuestem Stand, welche zu einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis angeboten werden, positionieren.

Wo willst du das denn kaufen? Hast du mal einen Link?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2016)

Das liest sich ja nicht schlecht!
Hier der link: Arinos Mountainbike, Hardtail, 27,5 Zoll, 24 Gang Deore XT, hydr. Scheibenbremsen, >>MTX65 b<< online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## Flipbo219 (24. April 2016)

Liest sich nicht schlecht. 👍 Was du allerdings noch tun solltest ist deine Rahmengröße ermitteln. 
Du kannst denke ich nach den Anleitungen hier vorgehen:
CUBE Wie bestimme ich fur mich die richtige Rahmengrosse?

BOC Bike and Outdoor Company

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2016)

Hab ich schon, 48 cm ist Perfekt für mich beim Mountainbike!
Ausserden hat dieses hier auch gute Teile, aber der Satel gefält mir nicht, und eigentlich brauch ich auch keine 30 Gänge 

Arinos Mountainbike, Hardtail, 27,5 Zoll, 3 Gang Deore SLX, hydr. Scheibenbremsen online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2016)

Besser haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (25. April 2016)

Wahre Worte!
Den Sattel kann ich ja austauschen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2016)

Der Sattel soll das geringste Problem sein.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (25. April 2016)

Das glaub ich auch.


----------



## Metbier (30. April 2016)

Hab mich jetzt für dieses entschieden! 

Kettler Hardtail Alu MTB, 27,5 Zoll, 3  Gang Shimano Kettenschaltung, >>Scorpion V 1<< online kaufen | OTTO


----------

